# food choices... ideas



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Ok so currently IM feeding my fish Omega 1 cichlid flakes and was wondering about other flakes ... What do you guys use/recommend?


I also feed them a quality frozen omnivorous mix 2 times a week.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I feed live and frozen foods mostly. Angel flakes for the angelfish, betta pellets for the bettas (sometimes) and algae wafers/zuchinni for the plecos.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

Just messaged u bev..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Got it


----------

